# 1st Deer



## russhd1997 (Nov 20, 2011)

My son got his 1st deer this morning. A 10 pointer that weighed in at 162lbs.


----------



## shaker223 (Nov 20, 2011)

Deer Rep...tell him nice job!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## russhd1997 (Nov 20, 2011)

He's on cloud nine right now. Can't wait for some deer steaks on the grill with a couple of cold ones.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow. A 10 pointer for the first. Awesome and congrats.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on the 1st deer and what a nice one, he will be hooked for life on deer hunting now and thats not a bad thing.


----------



## russhd1997 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't hunt and this was only his second year. He was very lucky today. He has a memory that will last him a lifetime.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 20, 2011)

Man all I got today was back and sore. I did see a couple of doe.


----------



## cuttingintime (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats just awsome, it"s going to be hard to top that Dad.


----------

